# Komorner breeding question...colors



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a black komorner tumbler and want to get him a mate soon...what would happen if I crossed him with a red variety? Or is it best to keep with same colors bred together? Which means I'll just have to get more pijis


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I guess that depends what color youngsters you desire. 

If you use a rec. red mate that was bred from a black/rec. red breading program, which is common among Komorner fanciers, then you will get only blacks and rec. reds. If the rec. red mate is masking a color other than black then you will get some young of that color, and derivatives thereof, also.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

tmaas said:


> I guess that depends what color youngsters you desire.
> 
> If you use a rec. red mate that was bred from a black/rec. red breading program, which is common among Komorner fanciers, then you will get only blacks and rec. reds. If the rec. red mate is masking a color other than black then you will get some young of that color, and derivatives thereof, also.


Ah so it won't mess with the colors? What I basically mean is the red won't make duller babies...the current male is a nice ink black color and I was worried it will make the offspring grey or not as nice.

so the rec. red x black will make babies of both colors, and similar intensity?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Again, it depends what the red was bred from and what color modifiers it possesses. If your unsure about the parentage of the red then it's a gamble.


----------

